# NEWBIE DIY TUNE UP



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

Hi all you guys arealways so helpful, thanx in advance

what would you guys consider a good tune up for a newbie DIY that wouldn't be to difficult nor expensive. the car is a 2001 Nissan Altima GXE

so far i'm thinkin

distributor cap and rotor
spark plugs and wires
oil, fuel and air filter

any other good suggestions, i wanna keep my car as long as possible, and by the way i'm in the Bahamas and we dont have an autozone here or any of the major stores, just a tiny really xpensive NAPA auto parts


----------



## alt man (Oct 1, 2006)

maybe also the accessory belts.


----------



## FWD-BLUEBIRD (Oct 16, 2006)

also, change oil and add to washer, brake, steering, and if needed, anti-freeze... buy good parts though... i learned the hard way... put on cheap rotor on 98 altima and the shit spun inside the distributor at 6000RPM... had to take off distibutor and cut\press out old rotor to get new one on... crazy shit... some times good to buy a lil more beta parts...
1 e z


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

In addition, check ignition timing, idle speed, and TPS. Carb clean throttle plate and MAF wire sensor.


----------

